# what happened to the apps?



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

Back in experience 3 there were a ton of apps, but in experience 4 there is only a small handful of apps. So what happened to all the apps that used to be available?

Thanks!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Tipperton said:


> Back in experience 3 there were a ton of apps, but in experience 4 there is only a small handful of apps. So what happened to all the apps that used to be available?
> Thanks!


I count 24 apps on my Roamio. Be sure to select ALL to see everything.


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

How do you "select all"? I don't recall ever having the screen reader ever mentioning that there were viewing options on the "Add and select apps" screen.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Tipperton said:


> How do you "select all"? I don't recall ever having the screen reader ever mentioning that there were viewing options on the "Add and select apps" screen.


On the menu when selecting Apps, Select will take you to another menu where the selection can be made. I noted there is no text with the apps, just icons or thumbnails.


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

I wonder if the reason I'm getting a different "experience" (pun not intended) than you is because I have the screen reader turned on.

On the "Add and manage apps" screen my options are up and down and select to toggle an app on and off, there is no second screen with options when I press select.

I did also come up with another idea. It is possible that the reason I am only seeing nine of the 24 apps is because only those nine apps work with the screen reader. I don't know, I'm just guessing.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Tipperton said:


> I wonder if the reason I'm getting a different "experience" (pun not intended) than you is because I have the screen reader turned on.
> On the "Add and manage apps" screen my options are up and down and select to toggle an app on and off, there is no second screen with options when I press select.
> I did also come up with another idea. It is possible that the reason I am only seeing nine of the 24 apps is because only those nine apps work with the screen reader. I don't know, I'm just guessing.


I only have 2 Apps as Favorites. Under Settings, User Preferences all 9 Apps are checked.

I'm looking at the Apps item in the menu shown with the TiVo button to see the All option. It doesn't use any checkmarks.

update: I enabled Screen Reader and it seems to function. But I don't use it, so I'm not a good reference.


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

I don't have any apps checked yet in the "Add and Manage Apps" screen because I'm not interested in any of them, my primary interest was in "Curiosity Stream", which was available as an app in "Experience 3". But if there are only nine apps available in the "Add and Manage Apps" screen, how can there be 24 apps as you suggested on the home screen? I know they are not on the "Reorder Favorites Apps" screen because I've been there and it only shows what you select as a favorite, so my reorder screen has no apps to list.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Tipperton said:


> I don't have any apps checked yet in the "Add and Manage Apps" screen because I'm not interested in any of them, my primary interest was in "Curiosity Stream", which was available as an app in "Experience 3". But if there are only nine apps available in the "Add and Manage Apps" screen, how can there be 24 apps as you suggested on the home screen? I know they are not on the "Reorder Favorites Apps" screen because I've been there and it only shows what you select as a favorite, so my reorder screen has no apps to list.


Don't ask me to explain the poor software of a TiVo. The One Pass Manager has an option to not include non-free programs. There is no relationship to the Apps used for Search.


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

Oh! I have the "One Pass Manager" set up to only show free shows because I don't currently subscribe to any streaming services.

Are you saying that if I turn off the option to only show or record free shows, that all the other app options will show up?


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> I count 24 apps on my Roamio. Be sure to select ALL to see everything.


A Romeo? isn't that a fairly old machine, and can it even run experience 4?

Because otherwise I'm completely confused. In your first reply you said that there were 24 apps on your home screen, but my home screen has no apps, it just has menus and the pridiction strip. Then you said that there were only nine apps on the "Add and manage apps" screen, and then you said there was an option to select or view all, but my screen has no such option, then you said that there was a second screen after you press select to check or uncheck an app, yet on my TiVo Bolt running experience 4 there is no second screen, pressing select either checks and app, or it unchecks it. With all these discreperencies, I believe that you are mistaken as to exactly what version of the software you are running because it's the only explanation that fits.

Here is a list of the nine apps that are available in my "add and manage apps" screen, the ones with question marks I'm not sure of, the screen reader's voice isn't always as clear as it should be.


Netflix
Prime membership
Prime video
Hulu
TuBe?
Pluto TV
Epix
VooDoo?
Yahoo!

So which is it? Are there 24 apps and you are not running experience 4 on that old machine or you are running experience 4 and your comment about there being 24 apps is completely wrong.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Tipperton said:


> A Romeo? isn't that a fairly old machine, and can it even run experience 4?
> Here is a list of the nine apps that are available in my "add and manage apps" screen, the ones with question marks I'm not sure of, the screen reader's voice isn't always as clear as it should be.
> 
> 
> ...


A Roamio is perfectly capable of running TE4, albeit sluggishly.
I just went and checked, and have the following items under Add & Manage apps under each OS:
TE3 machine I count 21 apps, screen reader on or off, 9 default at the top, then 11 below as additional, those top 9? the same as what you see in TE4 in the Add & Manage apps menu.
TE4 machine there are the 9 apps you list.

HOWEVER, if you follow Joe's instructions and use the Tivo button, then scroll to the right for apps, you will see icons for 21 apps, and it says "press A to manage apps" and you get just the list of 9.

It appears that the TE4 9 apps in the Add & Manage and the default apps in TE3 are the same 9, and the secondary list on that page in TE3 are contained only as app icons on TE4 when you follow the route Joe describes.

Summary, you are both 100% correct in your counts, you just need to be aware on TE4 there are different ways to manage apps that give you different results.
i.e. you're both pretty

Joe is a long time user/member here, when he says something, I will always trust him, he has earned that respect and in this case suggesting he was incorrect was not cool, he was correct, you were also correct.


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

To be quite honest, his instructions were in a word, terrible. He said zero about having to navigate the TiVo menus to get to the apps, all he said was that he could see all those apps to the right of his home screen which doesn't say anything about having to go somewhere from the home screen. He did memtion that you had to select the "All" filter but said nothing about how one would do that.

When using a screen reader you are only aware of what the screen reader tells you, it is not going to tell you that there are more filter options off to the right unless TiVo chooses to have it do so or you go there yourself.

I did find the apps page and the list of all the apps. Unfortunately there doesn't appear to be a live TV stream like Sling TV.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Tipperton said:


> To be quite honest, his instructions were in a word, terrible. He said zero about having to navigate the TiVo menus to get to the apps, all he said was that he could see all those apps to the right of his home screen which doesn't say anything about having to go somewhere from the home screen. He did memtion that you had to select the "All" filter but said nothing about how one would do that.
> 
> When using a screen reader you are only aware of what the screen reader tells you, it is not going to tell you that there are more filter options off to the right unless TiVo chooses to have it do so or you go there yourself.
> 
> I did find the apps page and the list of all the apps. Unfortunately there doesn't appear to be a live TV stream like Sling TV.


I disagree that his instructions were terrible, On the Home Screen Bar it says "Apps" it's not demanding too much to suggest that one navigate to it. If you're using the narrator because you vision is impaired and are not able to see it, that doesn't make his instructions wrong, it just means you have different needs and criteria.

I'd also like to point out that in all scenarios the apps are the same, I don't recall there being a slingTV app, you said you remember more, the end answer is they're all there on both TiVo operating systems.


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

I have here a list of all the apps I could find on my Bolt DVR running Experience 4. Unlike Joe who found 24 apps, I could only find 22. Joe, could you look at my lists please and tell me what the two apps are that I am not finding? Thanks!


These are in the apps page three steps to the right of the home / My shows menu entry.
The ones with an asterisk are also on the Add and manage apps page in the settings menu.
The ones with a question mark are ones that I could not find on the internet so I'm not sure I even have the name right. The screen reader's voice isn't always as clear as it could be. I am hoping that somebody can check this for me and tell me how they are spelled. Thanks!
TiVo+ is not only on the apps page on the main menu, it also has its own entry on the main menu two steps to the right of the home / my shows menu entry.


TiVo+
YouTube Kids
Plex
Netflix*
Epix*
Tune goggles
Prime video*
Voodoo*
Viewed?
Hulu*
Ameba TV
Yahoo!*
Tubi*
Curiosity stream
Yupp TV
Pluto TV*
Flix fling
Zonanify?
YouTube
HSN
iHeart radio
Pandora

This one is on the add and manage apps page in settings and nowhere else.


Prime membership

I was wondering why TiVo would split up the streaming apps like this, then came up with a thought. On the add and manage apps page on the settings menu under user preferences it says that apps added here will be available for searching and for recording with one passes. My thought is that only these nine apps can be recorded from while all the other apps on the main menu can only be watched and not searched or recorded.

Any thoughts?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Tipperton said:


> I have here a list of all the apps I could find on my Bolt DVR running Experience 4. Unlike Joe who found 24 apps, I could only find 22. Joe, could you look at my lists please and tell me what the two apps are that I am not finding? Thanks!
> 
> 
> These are in the apps page three steps to the right of the home / My shows menu entry.
> ...


I said 21, I wasn't counting Tivo+, that's the same number you counted so you can assume your list is the list, no need to make Joe "prove his numbers"
Why Tivo split them up differently on TE3 and TE4 is something only they can answer and in the big picture doesn't matter, NONE of them can be "recorded"

Is there a reason you're continuing to beat this dead horse?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Tipperton said:


> This one is on the add and manage apps page in settings and nowhere else.
> 
> Prime membership
> I was wondering why TiVo would split up the streaming apps like this, then came up with a thought. On the add and manage apps page on the settings menu under user preferences it says that apps added here will be available for searching and for recording with one passes. My thought is that only these nine apps can be recorded from while all the other apps on the main menu can only be watched and not searched or recorded.
> Any thoughts?


I guess I need to beat the horse. First, the number of 21 is correct. My Roamio has 22 due to just counting the pretty boxes.

Amazon:
A long time ago TiVo would download a movie when selected from Amazon. That's gone.

Then as an App, TiVo added Prime. At first there was only Amazon. One day they decided to allow it as part of Search, which I'm guessing was hard. Then TiVo split it into Prime Video and Prime Membership. The first is "everything" you would find with the App when searching at the Amazon site. The second is only items that are free with your Prime membership. I have one. Those 9 items are integrated with the TiVo Search function. A test movie would be "Fury". With Amazon Video you get 2 answers. With Amazon Membership you get no results because it's not free.

BTW, under Apps, I was counting Tips&Tricks.

Time to bury the horse.


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> I guess I need to beat the horse. First, the number of 21 is correct. My Roamio has 22 due to just counting the pretty boxes.
> 
> Amazon:
> A long time ago TiVo would download a movie when selected from Amazon. That's gone.
> ...


So the 24 was a miscount, I can accept that because I've done the same thing!

Regarding Tivo+, you aren't missing much, I've looked at it and it was rather underwhelming.

So now all I'm hoping for now is that somebody will supply the correct spelling for the two apps that I have question marks on. Once I have that, I can start deciding which apps to focus on for my cord cutting project.

I've looked at streaming players like the Roku player and Apple TV, but if the apps TiVo supports can provide me with what I want, I'll just turn my Bolt into a streaming player.

The screen reader does not expose the tips & tricks, so that may have added to the confusion. We are also apparently using different versions of TiVo's software, it sounds like you are running E3 while I am running E4.

I'd consider downgrading my Bolt to E3 because E4 is an accessibility nightmare, though to be fair, E3 isn't that much better, but with all I've heard about how the TiVo Minis don't downgrade well, I'm probably stuck at E4 unless I buy a new Mini which I'd rather not do.

Joe, I wish to apologize for my message earlier in this thread that proposed that you were wrong, it was not my intent to insult, but to ask you to review your response and provide some clarification where needed.

PS: That went to the glue factory...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

The 2 you're looking for spelling on are:
Vewd
zone-ify

However I will state this as bluntly as I can, the Tivo units no matter what age are some of the most limited and poor streaming devices out there, they have poor user interfaces, the apps are rarely updated, and you will almost never get a new app.

As a DVR Tivo can't be beat, as a streaming device almost any other device is a better choice.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Tipperton said:


> We are also apparently using different versions of TiVo's software, it sounds like you are running E3 while I am running E4.


Just to be clear: I run both. My Roamio has a dongle for the VOX remote. There may be differences between the Bolt and the Roamio as there are between the Roamio and Premiere. I run TE4 on the Roamio so that my Mini VOX has a host. I use the Mini A95 for its 4k ability.


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

AS I understand it, Romeo and Premier are both pretty old machines so I would definitely expect that some features on the Bolt won't be on them. That more than likely explains a lot!

Nobody answered my question about the two streams I couldn't find on the internet, so I was finally able to get help from a friend.

The stream that the screen reader read as "Viewed" is actually "Vewd".
And the stream that the screen reader read as Zonanify" was actualy "Zone-ify".

Honestly, was that so difficult a question to answer that no one here could or would answer it? Sorry, but I just had to ask.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Tipperton said:


> The stream that the screen reader read as "Viewed" is actually "Vewd".
> And the stream that the screen reader read as Zonanify" was actualy "Zone-ify".
> Honestly, was that so difficult a question to answer that no one here could or would answer it? Sorry, but I just had to ask.


Post 18 clarifies the spelling of those two apps.


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

Unfortunately the web pages in this forum do not expose the post numbers to the screen reader in a way that is convenient to me so I can't go find that post, and I'm not inclined at this point to have to listen to this entire thread to find it.

Consider this. When using a screen reader you are only aware of whatever the screen reader reads. The only way to find everything that is on a page is to read (listen) to every single line, one line at a time, on the page. Web pages are so polluted with crap that has nothing to do with why you are there that I am rarely, if ever, inclined to actually go through the page that way.

Anyway, I now have a list of all the available streams so now I can review what each is about so I can decide which streams I might want to use to help me "cut the cord" on my cable TV. They charge way too much when you consider the quality of the content they provide.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Tipperton said:


> Nobody answered my question about the two streams I couldn't find on the internet, so I was finally able to get help from a friend.
> 
> The stream that the screen reader read as "Viewed" is actually "Vewd".
> And the stream that the screen reader read as Zonanify" was actualy "Zone-ify".
> ...


No, it wasn't that difficult at all when I answered you last Thursday within an hour of you asking what they were, so yeah, good job being snarky when TCF came up with the answer less than 45 minutes after you asked it.

Insulting people trying to help you because you didn't check previous posts and asking long time posters to "prove" data is not a way have folks wanting to continue going out of their way to help you, so I'm tagging out, others can help and then get treated poorly. but I'm done.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Tipperton said:


> Nobody answered my question about the two streams I couldn't find on the internet, so I was finally able to get help from a friend.
> 
> The stream that the screen reader read as "Viewed" is actually "Vewd".
> And the stream that the screen reader read as Zonanify" was actualy "Zone-ify".
> ...


Diane answered this question 2 posts up from yours?

what happened to the apps?

The 2 you're looking for spelling on are:
Vewd
zone-ify

Scott


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

Unfortunately, as it turns out, the TiVo Bolt DVR won't make a good streaming player for me.

Oh it would work great as a streaming player for most people because they wouldn't need the screen reader, but I do and unless you have the DVR activated to a paid for program guide subscription, which I would no longer need, the screen reader would not work, which is a violation of the CVAA, but that is a topic for another thread.

So unless I feel like paying $150 per year for an unneeded program guide subscription, the TiVo DVR will have to go and I will have to find another accessible streaming player to use.

My apologies for this essentially useless exercise.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Tipperton said:


> *Unfortunately, as it turns out, the TiVo Bolt DVR won't make a good streaming player for me*.
> 
> Oh it would work great as a streaming player for most people because they wouldn't need the screen reader, but I do and unless you have the DVR activated to a paid for program guide subscription, which I would no longer need, the screen reader would not work, which is a violation of the CVAA, but that is a topic for another thread.
> 
> ...





dianebrat said:


> However I will state this as bluntly as I can, the Tivo units no matter what age are some of the most limited and poor streaming devices out there, they have poor user interfaces, the apps are rarely updated, and you will almost never get a new app.
> 
> As a DVR Tivo can't be beat, as a streaming device almost any other device is a better choice.


Seriously here, what's your deal? we've answered questions you've asked multiple times and you then ignored what we've said only to later post with finding the same thing on your own that we've already said...
<bangs head on desk repeatedly>


----------

